# Exercise Suggestions



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Zeeva _is_ overweight :c I don't know if it's the winter but I feel like she's always been a tad bit heavy and I worry about her health. Can you suggest some exercises for us to build muscle and help her shed the extra fat?

Here's what we do:
Walk 1-2 times a day for 30-40 minutes
Walky doggy (but she gets tired or bored within 10 minutes; she literally stops and won't run any more. I've tried increasing her stamina over the course of several weeks but she simply will not run after about 10, 15 minutes max). 

Here's what we aren't too keen on doing:
Hiking 
Agility Classes
Swimming (I wouldn't even know where to begin on this one as she isn't very well socialized so taking her to a doggy swim area wouldn't be responsible)

Here's what we may do if suggested that it would help:
Running? 
Increase our walk time?
Increase the number of walks we take?
Decrease food intake? She is fed two cups of Instinct daily and seems to be doing well on it but I don't think this'll help her build muscle.

Any other suggestions for us?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Does Zeeva like to fetch?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Does Zeeva like to fetch?


Mmm..Yes and no. But that's a great idea. I've attempted to teach her. Since her recall isn't solid I keep her on a long line and toss something. She loses interest after a few tosses. For some farting reason she'd rather sniff the ground than bring the fetch toy back...


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I do what I call urban agility with Kyleigh. I saw on thread in here a while ago, have no idea where it is now about lots of people doing this with their dogs. 

I take her to kids play structures and get her to go up the ladders, down the slide, through tunnels, etc. I also take her into the city and get her to jump onto half walls, in and out of empty water fountains, up and down lots of stairs. Up and over benches, picnic tables, anything I see that I think she can jump on / over, whatever. 

It keeps her trim and she's having a blast (keeps me in shape too b/c I have to lead her!)

EDIT: I found the thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/agility/85897-agility-real-world.html#post1170331


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Kyleigh said:


> I do what I call urban agility with Kyleigh. I saw on thread in here a while ago, have no idea where it is now about lots of people doing this with their dogs.
> 
> I take her to kids play structures and get her to go up the ladders, down the slide, through tunnels, etc. I also take her into the city and get her to jump onto half walls, in and out of empty water fountains, up and down lots of stairs. Up and over benches, picnic tables, anything I see that I think she can jump on / over, whatever.
> 
> ...


Thank you lovely c:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> She loses interest after a few tosses. For some farting reason she'd rather sniff the ground than bring the fetch toy back...


Have you tried letting her work tracks? Take half of her kibble and make a trail with it (start out really easy) and let her follow the trail as she eats her meal. You can do it in the house or outside.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Amina,
If you know Zeeva's hips are ok and you have some stairs in your home, we play this game of bouncing a ball up and down the stairs. Bear will go to the top of the stairs and we will throw the ball down and when he's down the steps we throw the ball (or other toy) up. It's like my own personal stair master as well :wild:
I know that going up (gradual inclines) can help build muscle. I wonder if dogs are like humans and will store extra fat for the upcoming winter/cold months. FWIW I don't think Zeeva looks over weight from the last pics that you posted 

PS. I should note that my stairs are carpeted and I wouldn't do it if the stairs are not.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Bear GSD said:


> Amina,
> If you know Zeeva's hips are ok and you have some stairs in your home, we play this game of bouncing a ball up and down the stairs. Bear will go to the top of the stairs and we will throw the ball down and when he's down the steps we throw the ball (or other toy) up. It's like my own personal stair master as well :wild:
> I know that going up (gradual inclines) can help build muscle. I wonder if dogs are like humans and will store extra fat for the upcoming winter/cold months. FWIW I don't think Zeeva looks over weight from the last pics that you posted
> 
> PS. I should note that my stairs are carpeted and I wouldn't do it if the stairs are not.


Yea our basement stairs aren't carpeted :c I'm not too keen on letting her run up and down the stairs for exercise. I'm horrible for not having her hip ex-rays done yet. 

Thanks for the suggestion. She may not be overweight in your eyes, but she definitely could use more muscle and tone just for health reasons c:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> Yea our basement stairs aren't carpeted :c I'm not too keen on letting her run up and down the stairs for exercise. *I'm horrible* *for not having her hip ex-rays done yet.*


Zeeva - if there isn't any obvious reasons to have her hips x-rayed, then I certainly wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Zeeva - if there isn't any obvious reasons to have her hips x-rayed, then I certainly wouldn't sweat it.


I don't know if there's any obvious reason to have her x-rays done. She does sit lop-sided and she has a snakelike sway in her back when she walks. I don't know if those are bad signs...I worry that I may be missing something so I should get it done just for peace of mind, but I'm also terrified of the results and the cost :c


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Instead of simply walking the entire duration, throw in at least a ten minute jog/run. In order for us humans to build nice stamina, muscle groups, and endurance, it is a very common exercise that switching your pace builds a well balanced cardio, I can imagine it is similar for all mammals. For instance, I will do a jog until I am bored, sprint for 100 meters, then jog until I get bored and sprint again, repeat until I collapse  

Try a few things for fetch, my dog never cared for a ball (until a few days ago??) so I have been using a chuckit flying squirrel - which also happens to be seriously awesome for tug!

Long recall, make her WANT to sprint to you. 

Running on sand should also use a lot more energy and muscle, I know it tires me out very nicely. 

Are you certain 2 cups of food a day is enough, may be that is why she tires easily? That seems awfully small portion for a large breed... I was giving my boy 2.5 cups per meal when he was on kibble.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

jae said:


> Instead of simply walking the entire duration, throw in at least a ten minute jog/run. In order for us humans to build nice stamina, muscle groups, and endurance, it is a very common exercise that switching your pace builds a well balanced cardio, I can imagine it is similar for all mammals. For instance, I will do a jog until I am bored, sprint for 100 meters, then jog until I get bored and sprint again, repeat until I collapse
> 
> Try a few things for fetch, my dog never cared for a ball (until a few days ago??) so I have been using a chuckit flying squirrel - which also happens to be seriously awesome for tug!
> 
> ...


I used this to calculate serving size.Feeding Guide | Nature's Variety
Zeeva is on their kibble, chicken formula, at an average activity level and 75 lbs. It came out to 2 1/4 cup which is how much I feed. I hope that's right?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The flirt pole is good, if she has enough drive to go after it. As far as swimming, For Your Canine has a swimming pool that can be rented and its only you in there. That is where I brought all 3 of my dogs. Walking up and down hills is good to. Attached is a picture of my son holding Robyn in place while she swam...is swam a word(it just doesn't look right), I guess now it is

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------

